# Third junior BOB



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go! Good for you and Pompadour!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats well done


----------

